# What Is The Best Way To Get My 6 Red Bellies To Breed?



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

I was just wondering the best way to breed my piranhas. I'm new to this and I would like to get them to lay some eggs.

I have 4 males and 2 females. all about 6-8 inches long

I would like some techniques people use to get them to mate.

for example: Temperature, foods, lighting or whatever else I may need to change to get them to breed.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How you know the sexes? Any case with your amount your odds are good to have a pair. Probably water changes although each setup & stock are triggered by differant things. Stock has to be comfortable in their tank for starters. Play with water changes,temp,lights or lack of,decor ect till you find what triggers yours.


----------

